

Ask HN: Need to hire for developer for one small task - stcredzero

I just need someone to get an old, obscure open source project to compile on OS X 10.8.2 Mountain Lion. Is there something like TaskRabbit for software development?
======
lukevdp
odesk.com and elance.com

